# Down goes Michigan



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Well today it happened. The senate passed a 100% statewide non-smoking ban and it went to the house to be finalized today. The ban will include bars, restaurants and all public places INCLUDING cigar shops. 

It's a sad day to live in Michigan....


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*MI Ban*

Damn, that sucks! What happened to the Grandfather clause for smoking in cigar shops????


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

"The bill that passed the House five months ago would have exempted casinos, bingo halls, horse tracks, cigar bars and smoke shops from the ban. The Senate stripped those provisions in favor of banning smoking in all workplaces -- though American Indian casinos likely would be exempt because many state laws don't apply there because of tribal sovereignty. "

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-ap-mi-smokingban,0,371410.story


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

how can you ban smoke shops? :angry::angry: god damm smoke nazis


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I cant see how they can make it illegal to smoke in a place that is set up for smoke?


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I heard about this on the news tonight. But wasn't quite sure on all of the details. Casinos, smoke shops etc... It's a sad day for sure. Pretty soon we won't be able to smoke on our own property!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

You know...i wish someone would take this to the supreme court. Im sure this is an infringement to the US Constitution.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Amen Bill. It's just as bad as the Washington ban. 

I know of a few stores that this is going to destroy. 

Damn.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Very sad! All the very liberal states are going first but the rest are starting to think it is a good idea. Big Brother is taking over. I'm going back to 1984 because much to Mr. Orwell's chagrin it wasn't as bad back then!:spiderman:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

All the MI botl need to remember this come election time!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

OH what are we the few the small to do ,i can do with out the cigs BUT CIGAR STORES .Why do they have to take the hit,thats their livelyhood it starts there then whats next.Home inspections .


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

totally agree....any update on when this will pass through the house or when it's supposed to take effect?


----------



## AKlaker (May 17, 2008)

Is there anything we can do at all? I mean now the only place I have to smoke is my porch.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

soory for the bad news


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

*Hooray!!!*

It did not pass!

The fight is not over though.

Please continue or start bombarding the state's legislative heads to keep this thing a business owners decision.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome!! is there a link to a news article or anything on it not passing?


----------



## BobG-cl (May 29, 2008)

Even in Cigar Shops?? :angry: Ok, so I'm not going to visit Michigan then.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's the latest:

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080528/mi_smoking_ban.html?.v=1


----------



## Cigary4343 (Jul 12, 2008)

That is like saying you can't eat food in restaurants. I won't even ask anymore "What's next? "


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

Apparently there is a bit of hope on this bill. 2 weeks ago the Michigan House of Representatives attempted to reach a compromise between the Senate and House Bills and were unable to. This doesn't mean the end of the bill, but it does mean that it has been postponed and will have to be rescheduled. It seems as though there are some differences of opinions and people are looking to add exceptions. I guess we can hope for defeat, but that seems unlikely, but there is hope that we will at least see some exceptions for Cigar Bars and B&Ms.


----------

